# ربنا مش بيسمعني ولا ايه ... !!!



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا مش بيسمعني ولا ايه ... !!!

عايز اتتكلم مع حد .. عايز اخد و ادي مع حد .. مش لاقي

عندي مشاكل لازم اتكلم مع حد عليها .. حاجات شايلها جوه قلبي و تقلت عليا أوي .. لازم اخرجها و اقولها لحد 

بس مفيش

دورت و دورت

حاول اتكلم مع اقرب الناس ليا 

بس مامتي مشغولة بأمور البيت و مش فاضيالي

طبعاً مقدر ده لكن كل اهتمامها بالطبخ و الغسيل و المواعين و .. و .. 

مش فاضيالي

ماشي ربنا معاها

اتكلم مع بابيا

ايه رأيكم

لأ .. يابني انا لسة راجع من الشُغل و مش قادر 

طب اكلم مين .. مين

اه 

اخويا الكبير

لأ انا ديلوقتي علي الفيس و مشغول
لأ انا ديلوقتي بعمل شات و مش فاضي
لأ انا ديلوقتي باكل عايزني اقوم و اكلمك !!
يا ... بتصحيني من النوم علشان نتكلم .. يلا من هنا

طب مين

اتكلم مع اختي الصغيرة 6 سنين

خلاص مفيش غير اب اعترافي

الو

الو 

ابونا ... 

ايوة

ازاي قدسك يا ابونا

نشكر ربنا 

انا كنت عايز اجي اعترف و نتكلم شوية

طيب تعالة بعد القداس

حاضر


بعد القداس :

ينهار اسود طابور 500 بني أدم

ماشي نستني

و بعد انتظار طويل

للأسف ابونا بيكروتني علشان في طابور اطول ورايا

مش عارف اتكلم برحتي

يبقي كدة

بابا X
ماما X
اخي X
اختي X
ابونا X

ناقص مين ناقص مين

يااااااااه ازاي نسيته

يا رب 

انا مخنوق أوي و مش لاقي حد اخد و ادي معاه غير ابويا السماوي

يا رب انا عايز اقلك اني .... و اني ...

انت مبتردش عليا ليه يا رب

انا مش عايز اتكلم و خلاص

انا عايز حد يرد عليا

يا رب

رد عليا

يا رب رد عليا


...

مش هينفع

للأسف

ربنا X

مش هينف اتكلم و بس

مش هينفع بجد

اعمل ايه

حد يرد عليا

" الموضوع ده فعلاً طالع من قلبي , ممكن تناقشوني "​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اتكلم مع ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ناقص مين ناقص مين
> 
> يااااااااه ازاي نسيته
> 
> ...



مشفتيش الحتة ديه ولا ايه يا ميرا


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ليه مش هينفع ربنا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا موجودة
انا موجودة
^_^*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ليه مش هينفع ربنا ؟



افهمك

انا عايز حد اتكلم معه

يعني اقوله حصل كذا و كذا و كذا و كذا و هو يقولي مثلا لأ انت غلطان كان المفروض تعمل كذا او ايوة صح ...

فهمتي قصدي

انا فعلاً حاولت اتكلم معاه

بس ... 

مش عارف الكلام الي بقوله ده صح ولا غلط
انا بعبر عن الي جواية

بس موصلتش للي عايزه


انا عايز حد يفهمني يا جماعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا موجودة
> انا موجودة
> ^_^*​




اهلاً ياختي

ها قولي حاجة مفيدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص انا فاهماك انت عاوز حد يقعد قدامك
face to face
او على الاقل يرد عليك
فاهمة انت بتحكى لربنا وبتحس انك عاوز رد
بس هو ربنا اكيد هيبعتلك رد فى الوقت المناسب عن طريق اية فى الانجيل مثلا
وبعدين انا كمانا قولتلك انا موجودة ^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> افهمك
> 
> انا عايز حد اتكلم معه
> 
> ...


 فاهماك يا كيمو
و انا كمان في الخدمة
يلا ابعتلي رسالة خاصة و اكتب فيها كل اللي انت عاوز تقوله ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بص انا فاهماك انت عاوز حد يقعد قدامك
> face to face
> او على الاقل يرد عليك
> فاهمة انت بتحكى لربنا وبتحس انك عاوز رد
> ...



اول مبيحصل حاجة بقله

لحد النهاردة الرد اتأخر

انا عندي امل انه هيرد

لكن انا خلاص علي اخري

انتي موجودة بمعني !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فاهماك يا كيمو
> و انا كمان في الخدمة
> يلا ابعتلي رسالة خاصة و اكتب فيها كل اللي انت عاوز تقوله ^_^



ايه يا جماعة !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعاً انتوا الاتنين اخواتي و لو هتكلم مع حد هتكلم معاكوا

بس انا بتكلم ديلوقتي في الحياة العملية

يعني لو متضايق لازم ادُخل علي منتديات الكنيسة و اعد اكتب و اكتب

اكيد في حل تاني اسهل


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايه يا جماعة !!


 خلاص بلاش و لا تزعل نفسك :t7:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب ملكش حد من اصحابك المقربين ؟
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا كيمو كلم نفسك و امرك الى الله 
متخفش محدش هيقول عليك اتجننت
و لو حد قالك كدة سيبهولي انا اتصرف معاه


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلاص بلاش و لا تزعل نفسك :t7:




ايه الي هيزعلني انتي عارفة اني لو عايز اتكلم هتكلم معاكي عادي

انتي اختي

انا بقول انكم انتوا الاتنين فهمتوا اني عايز اتكلم مع حد في موضوع معين

ل انا بتكلم بطريقة عامة


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب ملكش حد من اصحابك المقربين ؟
> *​



ليا بس الولاد غير البنات

يعني البنات تحكو مع بعض كدة

الولاد ميكلموش بعض الا علشان حاجة واحدة

المصلحة

مش زيكم


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلاص يا كيمو كلم نفسك و امرك الى الله
> متخفش محدش هيقول عليك اتجننت
> و لو حد قالك كدة سيبهولي انا اتصرف معاه




بتكلم مع نفسي


بس المشكلة متحلتش !!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ليا بس الولاد غير البنات
> 
> يعني البنات تحكو مع بعض كدة
> 
> ...



*اة فى دى عندك حق
احنا بنموت فى الرغى ياكيمو ^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ليا بس الولاد غير البنات
> 
> يعني البنات تحكو مع بعض كدة
> 
> ...


 و البنات بردو كدة صدقني
كله للمصلحة دلوقتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ياحبيبتى يعنى انت شايفة نفسك بتكلمى الناس مصلحة ؟
مش البنات كلها كدة ياروحى ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اة فى دى عندك حق
> احنا بنموت فى الرغى ياكيمو ^_^
> *​




ععارف ياختي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و البنات بردو كدة صدقني
> كله للمصلحة دلوقتي



بجد !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا ياحبيبتى يعنى انت شايفة نفسك بتكلمى الناس مصلحة ؟
> مش البنات كلها كدة ياروحى ^_^
> *​



بس بس اسكتي يا لارا

شكلك هتودينا في داهية


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا ياحبيبتى يعنى انت شايفة نفسك بتكلمى الناس مصلحة ؟*
> 
> *مش البنات كلها كدة ياروحى ^_^*​


 لا انا مبكلمش حد عشان مصلحة
انا بتكلم بصفة عامة عن باقي البنات
زي ما كيمو بيقول الولاد بيكلموا بعض عشان مصلحة 
اكيد مش يقصد نفسه انه هو اللي بيعمل كدة
و انا كمان مش بقصد على نفسي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسكت اية بس ياابنى انا بقول الحق ^_^
يعنى انتى يابت ياميرا شايفة البنات كلها مصلحجية
يبقى انتى كمان كدة
مش كدة ولا اية ؟
ماهو انتى مش ضمن البنات
ماهو يااما نقول اغلبية البنات كدة
يااما نسكت يابت هههههههه
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بجد !!!


 دة اللي انا بشوفه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتتكلمى بصفة عامة عن باقى البنات
يعنى انتى شايفة نفسك الملاك اللى وسط البنات ؟
يابت هتجنينى ولا اية ^_^ هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا انا مبكلمش حد عشان مصلحة
> انا بتكلم بصفة عامة عن باقي البنات
> زي ما كيمو بيقول الولاد بيكلموا بعض عشان مصلحة
> اكيد مش يقصد نفسه انه هو اللي بيعمل كدة
> و انا كمان مش بقصد على نفسي




لاحظوا اننا بعدنا عن الموضوع أوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اسكت اية بس ياابنى انا بقول الحق ^_^
> يعنى انتى يابت ياميرا شايفة البنات كلها مصلحجية
> يبقى انتى كمان كدة
> مش كدة ولا اية ؟
> ...



خلاص خلاص اغلبية البنات

سكي علي الموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بس ياكيمو قصدى انى ارد على مشاركة ميرا مش اكتر
يلا كمل وانا معاك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دة اللي انا بشوفه



رأيك بردوا و لازم نحترمه


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بتتكلمى بصفة عامة عن باقى البنات
> يعنى انتى شايفة نفسك الملاك اللى وسط البنات ؟
> يابت هتجنينى ولا اية ^_^ هههههههههه
> *​




خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

> *اسكت اية بس ياابنى انا بقول الحق ^_^
> يعنى انتى يابت ياميرا شايفة البنات كلها مصلحجية
> يبقى انتى كمان كدة
> مش كدة ولا اية ؟
> ...


خلاص يابت
انا قولت اللي بشوفه
و بعدين صوابعك مش زي بعضها
زي ما في بنات مصلحجية فيه بنات مش مصلحجية


> *بتتكلمى بصفة عامة عن باقى البنات
> يعنى انتى شايفة نفسك الملاك اللى وسط البنات ؟
> يابت هتجنينى ولا اية ^_^ هههههههههه
> *​


انا بقول وجهة نظري
لا بقول اني ملاك و لا غير ملاك !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا بس ياكيمو قصدى انى ارد على مشاركة ميرا مش اكتر
> يلا كمل وانا معاك
> *​



ماشي كنا بنقول ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى ماهو انا قولت كدة ياحجة
كنتى قولتى اغلبية البنات
بس الحمد الله اديكى صلحتيها
^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*يلا كمل ياكيمو
كنت بتقول عاوز تحكى لحد
ها ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا نكمل


لو كنتوا مكاني كنتوا هتحكوا لمين علي المشاكل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت شايفنا بنجيب شعور بعض ؟ ^_^ ههههههههه
كمل ياواد يلا
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بص انا عن نفسى بحكى الى اصحابى البنات
عندى اتنين بموت فيهم
على الاقل بلاقى حل
رغم انهم بيقضوا نص الرد تريقة على اهلى وعلى لدغتى فى حرف ( الراء ) ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

> *ماشى ماهو انا قولت كدة ياحجة
> كنتى قولتى اغلبية البنات
> بس الحمد الله اديكى صلحتيها
> ^_^
> *​


خلاص يا قطة
ما هو كمان كيمو قال الولاد مصلحجية
اشمعنى دي ماخدتيش بالك منها
يلا بقى خلاص مش مهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*عشان انا مش ولد
لكن هو ولد وادرى
لكن انا بنت واعرف صنف البنات
فهمتى ياتوتا ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لحظة لحظة عندي نقطة 

انتي لدغة في حرف ال ر !!!


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> يلا نكمل
> 
> 
> لو كنتوا مكاني كنتوا هتحكوا لمين علي المشاكل


 شوف انا حتى اقرب الناس ليا مش بحكيلهم على مشاكلي الا لما هما يسألوني مالك فيه ايه
لازم الاول هما يكونوا مستعدين يسمعوني بعدها اكلمهم
لكن اكلمهم و احس اني تقيلة عليهم لا مبحبش كدة
حتى لو كانوا هما مين 
دة عن نفسي يعني رأيي الشخصي
وجهة نظري
عشان الاخت لارا متجيش تعلق على كلامي و تقول معرفش ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *عشان انا مش ولد*
> 
> *لكن هو ولد وادرى*
> *لكن انا بنت واعرف صنف البنات*
> *فهمتى ياتوتا ؟*​


 طيب خلاص خلاص
هنقعد اليوم كله نتخانق في كلام فاضي ؟؟!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى اية ياميرا
هو عشان علقت كلام مش عجبك بقيت الاخت لارا ؟
لا ياجدع 
على العموم دا رايى الشخصى
زى ماهو رايك الشخصى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة انا لدغة فى حرف الراء ياكيمو 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بالنسبالك انتى كلام فاضى ياتوتا ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مش لاحق اعلق علي كلمكم

بالراحة


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شوف انا حتى اقرب الناس ليا مش بحكيلهم على مشاكلي الا لما هما يسألوني مالك فيه ايه
> لازم الاول هما يكونوا مستعدين يسمعوني بعدها اكلمهم
> لكن اكلمهم و احس اني تقيلة عليهم لا مبحبش كدة
> حتى لو كانوا هما مين
> ...


طب هما معندهمش استعداد انا اعمل ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

> *فى اية ياميرا
> هو عشان علقت كلام مش عجبك بقيت الاخت لارا ؟
> لا ياجدع
> على العموم دا رايى الشخصى
> زى ماهو رايك الشخصى*


اخت لارا يعني اختي لارا
مفيهاش حاجة يعني 


> *بالنسبالك انتى كلام فاضى ياتوتا ^_^
> *​


لا هو فعلا كلام فاضي و مالوش لازمة
انتي اللي مكبرة الموضوع يا حجة


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اة انا لدغة فى حرف الراء ياكيمو
> *​



متأكدة يا لايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت هتتريق عليا انت كمان ^_^
كفاية هما 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

> يا رب
> 
> انا مخنوق أوي و مش لاقي حد اخد و ادي معاه غير ابويا السماوي
> 
> ...


مييييييين قال بس يا كيمو ان ربنا مش بيسمعك او مش بيرد عليك
رد ربنا مش لازم يكون زى ما بتتكلم مع حد ياخد و يدي معاك فى الكلام زى مابتقول
فى مقولة بتقول ان احيانا استجابة الله تكون فى عدم الاستجابة
يعنى انت اعمل اللى عليك و انزل كنيستك اقعد فيها و اتكلم مع ربنا بجد من قلبك هناك 
ممكن بج وانت لسة مخلصتش صلاة تلاقي ربنا باعتلك حد يسألك مالك  تعالى نتكلم شوية و تلاقى معاه راحة و حل فى الكلام
تعرف بأمانة يا كيمو انا كان فى فترة كبييييييييييرة مخنوقة 
ومكنتش بتكلم مع حد كل يوم غير صورة تماف ايريني او الملاك ميخائيل بس كنت بنام مرتاحة  
أطلب من ربنا حلول بس أصبر عليه يدبرلك الصالح فى الوقت اللى يشوفه صح 
ربنا يدبرلك كل أمورك و تلاقى اللى تتكلم معاه وترتاح 

 ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب هما معندهمش استعداد انا اعمل ايه


 اصل هتكلمهم ازاي و هما مش عاوزين يسمعوك ؟
و حتى لو عملت كدة هتحس انك تقيل عليهم
مش عارفة بجد
بس فيه مقولة لاحد الاباء بتقول " تكلم اذا كانت الاذن مستعدة لسماعك فمابالك اذا كانت مشتاقة لسماعك "


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

كلامك مقنع يا روما بس انا عملت الكلام ده و مرتحتش و لسة الاجابة موصلتش و مش قادر حاسس اني هنفجر


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب يا ميرا الحل ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو مافيش غير كام حل
اول حل : تحكى الى حد مقرب ليك
ثانى حل : تحكى الى ربنا 
تالت حل : تحاول تشوف اب اعتراف يديك ميعاد مظبوط تحكى فيه معاه
رابع حل : وماتزعلش منى اية رايك تروح للدكتور نفسى 
ومش بهزر على فكرة
انا جربتها قبل كدة وانا فى ثانوى وارتحت
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الالول و التاني لأ

التالت ممكن

الرابع لأ يا لايا انا لسة متجننتش


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طيب يا ميرا الحل ايه


 مش عارفة صدقني
انت بس قول يارب و ربنا هيسهلها من عنده


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا جماعة خلاص كدة !!!

عايزين نتكلم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بص انا هقولك فكرة يمكن تنفعك
طالما الاولاد زى مبتقول بتوع مصلحتهم
كمكن تشوف بنوته من قرايبك تكلمها
بنت عمك بنت خالتك او خالتك 
ونصيحة منى لما تتكلم مع حد حاول انه يبقى اكبر منك
عشان بيبقى فاهم الدنيا اكتر
يارب اكون فدتك بحاجه


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ممممم للأسف مش هينفع

لأن مفيش غير بنت عمتي و هي في سنوية عامة و حالياً ابتدت مزاكرة

و في بنت عمي بس متزوجة و عندها عيال

يعني مشغولة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب مفيش واحده تعرفها من الكنيسة مثلا او من اى حته تقدر تتكلم معاها


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

توء توء

معقدة علي الاخر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بص اخر حل عندى
شوف حد هنا فالمنتدى انت حاسس إنه هيقدر يفيدك
سواء ولد او بنت
ولسه عند كلمتى انه يكون اكبر منك عشان يفيدك
ومحدش هيتاخر عليك هنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اقتراح مش بطال

بس ممنوع وضع معلومات شخصية

اصلي مش لسة هعد اكتب علي الخاص

يعني لازم ينتكلم فون يا علي الفيس علشان يكون اسهل

و ده ممنوع 

..!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اها مكنتش اعرف
طاب بص انت خليك مع ربنا
وصدقنى هو هيرد عليك فالوقت المناسب
بس انت اصبر شوية
احنا اصلا ملناش حد غيره
والناس اللى احنا بندور عليهم عشان نكلمهم برضو هو اللى بيبعتهملنا فالوقت المناسب


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ده اللى كنت بقوله للاستاذ ايمن فى موضوع تانى , اننا فى زمن محدش بيسمع لحد 
مشكلتك ديه كلنا بنواجهها , لان محدش فعلا فاضى ولا عايز يسمع 
ربنا اكيد بيسمعك وبردو بيرد عليك , بس الانسان طبيعى محتاج تواصل مع باقى البشر , ديه طبيعة الانسان اللى ربنا خلقه بيها 
مش عارفه اقولك ايه , بس حاول تدور فى معارفك اصحابك , قرايبك اى حد ممكن ترتاحله وتكلمه 
فيه مراكز مشورة مسيحية ودول كل اللى بيعملوه انهم بيسمعو 
دور على مركز منهم وروح


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

استنيت كتير يا صرصور

فعلاً زهقت


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

سلامتك من الزهق يا ......


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمك مظبوت

طب ليه ربنا لازم يخلينا نفقد الامل في

قصدي ليه بيخلينا نلجأ للناس و نسيبه هو !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمك مظبوت

طب ليه ربنا لازم يخلينا نفقد الامل في

قصدي ليه بيخلينا نلجأ للناس و نسيبه هو !!!


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (2 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة احنا اللى بنختار اننا نسيبه وندور على غيره
عشان مش بنستنى نعرف إرادته ومشيئته فين
فبنور على الناس اللىحوالين عشان يدلونا
دى وجهة نظرى


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا لجأتله الاول

بس مفيش نتيجة

مبعرفش انام

عمال افكر

فوق قلبي

اكير ربنا حاسس بيا

طب ليه سايبني !!!

ايه هي ايرادته

دي تجربة !!!

انا لازم اتكلم


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (2 سبتمبر 2013)

دى مش مشكلتك لوحدك يا كيمو 
 مع الاسف المسؤل عن هذا هم الاباء الكهنة 
انا اخر مرة اعترفت فيها عند اب اعترافى  من حوالى ثلاث سنين كان بداخلى براكين وكان نفسى ابوح ما بداخلى لاحد ولكن مع الاسف وانا فى الاعتراف لا استطيع ان اكمل جملة  بدون مقاطعة ( يا تليفون يا شخص يخبط على الباب)
المهم قمت بسرد خطاياى فى كام نقطة على السريع  واعطينى الحل يا ابونا وسلام سلام 
انا اكرر واقول الاباء الكهنة مقصريين جدا جدا  
----------
وانا شايف ان الحل الوحيد هو ان تبحث عن اب اعتراف اخر حتى ولو كان فى منطقة بعيدة لحد ما .  المهم ان يعطيك وقتك الكافى مش زى مابتقول طابور من 500 فرد واقف 
وحاول ان تجعله ابوك الروحى وتبوح له مابداخلك بفضفضة مفصلة

وعلى فكرة مشكلتك هى مشكلتى 
وهذا الحل هو ايضا ما عزمت ان افعله مع نفسى


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يعني احاول اشوف اب اعتراف تاني

طب سواني

ليه مقولش لأب اعترافي علي تقصيره

ليه مصريحهوش

اص بص معاية

كل الي جاي ده علي سبيل المثال

اب اعتراف ا
اب اعتراف ب
اب اعتراف ج

اب اعتراف ا

500 واحد بيعترفوه عنده
و هو بيكروتهم

ف ال 500 دول يروحوا لأب اعتراف ب

اب اعتراف ب عنده 500

كن بيسمعهم بس بردوا بيبقي مستعجل شوية

500 بتتوع الاب اعتراف ا راحوا لأب اعتراف ب الي كان عنده 500
بقي عنده 1000 

فأطر انه يكروتهم

ال 1000 راحوا لاب اعتراف ج الي عنده 500

لكن بيسمعهم واحد واحد

بقي عنده 1500 !!!

هيطر يكروتهم

انت وصلت للي عاوز اقوله !!


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*تأوة الودعاء قد سمعت يارب
الاة اللي بتطلع من القلب ربنا بيسمعها فما بالك لو تكلمنا معة !
هاجر لما سارة طردتها وهربت وابنها الرضيع ظهر الملاك وقال الرب سمع للطفل رغم ان الطفل لم يتكلم بصوت مسموع لكن الرب سمع لة وليس امة !
انا طلبت شي من ربنا وانا صغير ونسيتة وبعد 15 سنة ربنا حققة وانا ماكنتش فاهم ولا فاكر وبعد ما تحقق بسنة افتكرت ان دة اللي طلبتة منة طلب صغير بسيط ونسيت الطلب كمان
لكن ربنا لم ينسي​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

طب ليه سيبني كدة
ايه حكمته اني كل يوم بتألم


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقنى يا كيمو الالم ده وراه فرح كبير اوى
وانا واثقة من كلامى
لانه عن تجربة شخصية


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب انا عايز اوصل لحاجة

ليه ربنا عايزني افضل شايل جوايا حاجات تألمني

طب حاولت اتكلم معاه و منفعش

اعمل ايه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفه انك مش هتقتنع بالموضوع غير لما يتحل
دى مشكلتنا كلنا مش مشكلتك وحدك
بس نصيحة منى متبطلش تكلمة
كل يوم صليلة واتكلم معاه
وخليك واثق فيه
وهو هييجى فالوقت المناسب


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

.....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*أبوك فين ؟
أبوك اللى مخلفك مش قدس أبوك 
ما بتتكلمش معاه لية ؟
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

والدي يعني !!!
ولا قصدك ابويا السماوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

لو قصدك ابوية 

انا قلت الاسباب

لأنه علطول في الشغل

مش فاضيلي

حتي لما بيرجع من الشغل بيبقي تعبان

مش قادر يتكلم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]هو بابا مشغول عنك بيك ..يعنى هتلاقى كل اللى فى دماغه مشغوليات أولاده*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بنت صغيرة لسة قدامها مشوار تعليم ....أخ أكبر مشتغلش مثلاً ..أنت لسة بتدرس ...وهكذا[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هقولك على طريقة لذيذة ...بس محتاجة منك تكون مفتح وذكى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختار وقت مناسب وتعالى جنب باباك أقعد جنب منه وأسأله ...مالك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة مضايقاك ؟ ...الشغل تاعبك ؟ ..ماما مزعلاك ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طب أنا أو حد من أخواتى مزعلك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصلى لاحظت انك مش بتتكلم معانا ...حبيت أطمن عليك 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثق وأنت مغمض عنيك كدة...أنه ساعتها هيحس أنك راجل ناضج جنب منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا أنت راجل أكيد ..لكن الحوار دة بيكون له مفعول السحر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأب طول عمره قلقان على ولاده ...ومن حقه يلاقى حد قلقان عليه[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتخلق الحوار دة .... هو مستنيه ...صدقنى ...مستنى اللحظة دى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحكى له على صاحبك فلان ...وياسلاااااام لو لك صاحبة ...يبقى أشطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحكى له عنها ...بس كشكشها ما تعرضهاش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفش نظامك فى الخروج أية ...بتقوله رايح فين وراجع امتى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو خارج مع مين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه بينكم حوارات ع الموبايل ...بتطمن عليه مثلا لو أتأخر فى الشغل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبعدين تلات بنات زى الورد المفتح داخلين لك التوبيك يتكلموا وتقولهم أنتى زى أختى ..!!!!*
*دة انت فقرى آخر حاجة *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب , كدة قصدك انتي احاول اقرب منه علشان نعرف نتكلم

كويس

جه الوقت و عملت الي بتقول عليه

بس حتي لو هو عايز يتكلم معايا الوقت مش في ايده

يعني الشغل واكل وقته كله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> بس حتي لو هو عايز يتكلم معايا الوقت مش في ايده
> 
> يعني الشغل واكل وقته كله


*أنت بتقفلها فى وشى لية ؟؟؟
يعنى معندوش يوم أجازة ؟؟
طيب أقولك
عندك صديقة ....مصاحب حد ؟
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه الكسوف ده بس

لأ معنديش

سيبتها

متفكرنيش بيها


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعم سيبك منها
دى تلاقيها هبلة
مفهاش كسوف ولا حاجة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هي فعلاً هبلة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعاً مانا عارفه
اصلى انا باتنبا
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

هلاص بقي متفكرينيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*متفكريش الواد بقى نهارك ابيض ياساية
بتفكريه لية ؟
قولى كان اسمها اية ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اسكتي خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماهو انا سكتت اهو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ما شي


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص بقى يا لارا متقلبيش على كيمو المواجع
كان اسمها باكينام صح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا باامانة خلاص كفاية هزار ياساية
عشان هو مش يزعل مننا
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بلاش هزار في المنطقة ديه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص يا كيمو اوعى تزعل احنا بنهزر معاك بامانه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص بجد انا اسفه مكانش قصدى اضايقك


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بس بس بس بس

ايه كمية الاسفات ديه

عادي عمري مزعل منكوا ابداً

انتوا اخواتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلاص اوعى تزعل مننا احنا بنهرج معاك
يابطوط
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

تصدقي بطبوط ديه الي ديقتني


ههههههههه

لألأ بهزر

المهم

نرجع للموضوع


----------



## هايدي (22 ديسمبر 2022)

وأنا كمان نفسي حد أتكلم معاه ونفسي ربنا يرد عليا بأي طريقة يحبها


----------

